# cannot find CDRW with cdrecord -scanbus !!

## Fungos Bauux

Im trying to get my cdrw working.. i never had this problem before.. but im installing gentoo in a work desktop..  any help is appreciated. thanks

cdrecord -scanbus

```

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

cdrecord dev=help

```

Transport name:      sg

Transport descr.:   Generic transport independent SCSI

Transp. layer ind.:   

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      pg

Transport descr.:   SCSI transport for ATAPI over Parallel Port

Transp. layer ind.:   

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      ATA

Transport descr.:   ATA Packet specific SCSI transport

Transp. layer ind.:   ATAPI:

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      ATAPI:1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      ATA

Transport descr.:   ATA Packet specific SCSI transport using sg interface

Transp. layer ind.:   ATA:

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      RSCSI

Transport descr.:   Remote SCSI

Transp. layer ind.:   REMOTE:

Target specifier:   rscsi@host:bus,target,lun

Target example:      REMOTE:rscsi@host:1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

```

dmesg

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: ST340014A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8525B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fungos Bauux,

Your  *Quote:*   

> cdrecord -scanbus

 is checking the SCSI bus but your CD-RW is connected as a ATAPI device.

Thats allowed on 2.6 kernels but not on 2.4.

Either make your CD-RW operate as emulated SCSI or tell cdrecord to look for ATAPI devices. What you need to do depends on your kernel version.

----------

## manny15

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

will show you the ide device you'll need to use. For example:

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a33 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'LITEON  ' 'DVD-ROM LTD163  ' 'GDHG' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

In my case, if my dvd was a cdrw, I could burn like this:

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 blah, blah
```

I'm running kernel 2.6.x and obviously, no scsi-emulation.

----------

## oumpah-pah

In my case,

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

doesn't work, but

```
cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus
```

does. I don't know why.

----------

## devast

The 2.01_alpha33 version of cdrecord has many bugs... it does not work for me neither with ATAPI or scsi emulation. Try and go back a version, that works for me.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56953

----------

## Fungos Bauux

Thanks, I can see that its working, but gtoaster doesnt find it, anybody knows any burner tool that use this dev=ATAPI to look for cdrw?  

thanks again

edit:

I found in gtoaster the comand line to look for cdrw...  but its not  working yet..

----------

## Fungos Bauux

 *devast wrote:*   

> The 2.01_alpha33 version of cdrecord has many bugs... it does not work for me neither with ATAPI or scsi emulation. Try and go back a version, that works for me.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56953

 

what version do you installed?

----------

## Fungos Bauux

I still getting error when try to burn cds ... any idea?

cdrtools-2.01-alpha28-r1

Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #2 SMP Thu Aug 19 22:07:22 UTC 2004 i686 AMD Duron(tm) procu{s{ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

GnomeToaster Recording Terminal

Recording 547891200 bytes to CD

GnomeToaster is calling the following command:

cdrecord dev=0,0,0 speed=8 -data tsize=547891200 /tmp/gtoaster

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Child exited unexpectedly.

CD recording process finished.

```

----------

## manny15

 *Fungos Bauux wrote:*   

> I still getting error when try to burn cds ... any idea?
> 
> cdrtools-2.01-alpha28-r1
> 
> Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #2 SMP Thu Aug 19 22:07:22 UTC 2004 i686 AMD Duron(tm) procu{s{ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Are you using udev? If so, make sure the modules sg, and sd_mod are loaded. Then you may have to adjust you permissions for sg* and pg* in the file /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions.

----------

## Fungos Bauux

thees modules sd and sr_mod  are loaded..  but no /dev/sg* or /dev/pg* ..

Im using devfs  ..

----------

